# Buddy squatting 735# ATF



## MR. BMJ (Sep 1, 2012)

with only a belt...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qlYwF4kbfr8&feature=youtu.be


----------



## slide (Sep 1, 2012)

That is alot of weight that he made that look pretty easy. Wonder if it was deep enough? 

-slide


----------



## vpiedu (Sep 1, 2012)

that was deeeeep. nice lift.


----------



## MR. BMJ (Sep 1, 2012)

A bunch of top PL's are trying to get him to go for the squat record, but he has to get used to the gear, as all he has ever done is raw lifts. He has a strong DL too, and his bench is decent, but will never be a strong point due to having 3 major shoulder surgeries when he was younger.


----------



## vpiedu (Sep 3, 2012)

wish him all the best! i lift at a PL gym and see this type of scenario with many people but guys like your buddy who are cockstrong always have a chance to win with big totals. thanks for the vid and best of luck to your buddy im sure he can kick some serious ass with his totals. 

VP


----------



## MR. BMJ (Sep 4, 2012)

Thanks VP! Yea, he has guys like Mike Miller behind him to guide him the way...we've been trying to get him to do this for like 8-10 years now...lol. His wife is about as strong as they come too, winning major PL meets and BB shows. If they ever have kids, they will be freaks!


----------



## Jim550 (Sep 5, 2012)

Damn that was real deep, that's a strong guy!


----------



## mugzy (Sep 5, 2012)

MR. BMJ said:


> Thanks VP! Yea, he has guys like Mike Miller behind him to guide him the way...we've been trying to get him to do this for like 8-10 years now...lol. His wife is about as strong as they come too, winning major PL meets and BB shows. If they ever have kids, they will be freaks!



I have done many meets and many after parties with Mike.


----------



## MR. BMJ (Sep 5, 2012)

Yea, Mike is a great guy, a big teddy bear I guess you could say...a real big one. I haven't seen or heard of him in like 2 years. He was down to like 260# from 450# when he did that 1200# squat record right when he was getting into mma. A bunch of my online friends train at his gym....and damn it makes me jealous...lol. The crap around where I live is decent, but nothing hardcore or even extreme like his gym, metroflex, etc....


----------



## BurgerKing13 (Sep 6, 2012)

Awesome !
Very Impressive


----------



## Steak Helmet (Sep 30, 2012)

very nice...

RAW is only going to make his gear lifts that much bigger once he get use to the outfits.


----------

